# So I tested out my strobe lights and fog machines today...



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

And only the strobe lights worked.
None of the fog machines worked so we have to buy all new ones.
Err.
Oh well.
Starting out fresh and new is good I guess haha.

Anyone else check their equipment and realize they'd need to buy new stuff?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Erick, did you check out the thread under fog machine cleaning and repair? Exactly what are, or aren't your fog machines doing?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Well one of them didn't turn on.
It must have been left outside or something for a long time.
It's also very, very old.
The other one turned on, but didn't do anything after half an hour of waiting.
We'll try it again, but I have a feeling something is wrong with it.

I don't have time to / they aren't worth fixing or cleaning, so we're just going to buy new ones.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I just did my tests the other day when the electrician was here, and i'm happy to report all three of my foggers still work A-OK. So far, storing them with fluid in them and running them every three months or so is working out very well.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Maybe I should have done that too.
We stored ours with fluid in them, but haven't tested them since last Halloween.
I realize now that it was a mistake haha.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Okay you guys are making me nervous... I havent tested mine since last year and I really dont need a failure on it this year. Guess I will be taking a look at it this weekend with crossed fingers.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Tested one and it was fine, guess I better not delay checking out #2! I also store with fluid in.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Plus mine probably got rained on and stuff at some point.
They stay at our haunt, which is about ten minutes away from my house.
We collect all the equipment at the end of it all.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Out ouf curosity and becuase I would like to buy one or two more foggers, what is everyone using or buying? I have a chauvet f-1250 but I am not very impressed as it has to reheat after 3 10-15 seconds shots of fog using the timer with about 20 between shots.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I have the same problem with my chauvet 1250 this year, I just fired it up after lending it to a friend to use last weekend, and am very disappointed. Weird thing is that last year when I used it it was a workhorse, it was able to make so much fog I called the fire dept prior to halloween to let them know I was going to use it so they wouldnt accidentally show up and I would get in trouble for a fake fire call. Its almost like the heater is plugged up or something, getting a lot of fog off the back of the heater. Now it seems to reheat for 2 minutes after a 2-3 10 second bursts that are quite anemic in their output. Really annoying my 1 year warranty expired on Sepetmber 28th. I just bought a chauvet fx-800 off ebay because I could use the same remote and it seems to be OK (50 bucks new), had to clean the front orifice when I got it because it was sputtering when I plugged it in, I could have smoked a cigarette and produced more smoke than this fogger was making. A little disappointed in the quality of chauvet products this week. Thinking of going to VEI foggers next year, or just scraping the whole expensive fogger route and buying cheapos and throwing them out when they stop working.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I go with the cheapos and the 2 cheap ones work great. The expensive one barely works for me though.


----------

